# Very concerned, I need your help!



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I just recently upgraded to the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo and I have only been shooting it a few days. Yesterday I had something happen that is a concern to me that I hope some of you guys can help me with. 

Yesterday morning I went out and started shooting my bow at 40 yards with my cousin. We shot for quite a while at 40 yards and then I wanted to move back since I hadn't shot my bow at 50 or 60 yards yet. I have the Trophy Ridge react sight on my bow, and I have never had any problems with it. We move back to 60 yards because my cousin wanted to, and I shoot my first arrow, which comes up about 8" short and goes under the target. (Thank goodness we were shooting on grass). I figure that was me flinching or something so I let another arrow fly and the same result happens. My cousin shoots an arrow and he also comes up short. I shoot all 6 of my arrows and all of them had the same result as did my cousin. Now it was pretty humid because of all the rain we received the day and night before. I then moved up to 50 yards, and again all 6 of my arrows were short, maybe about 4-6" short. I moved back up to 30 yards and I was a little short but nothing extreme. 

Has anyone experienced this due to weather? I do not think it is my sight at all because my cousin was having the same results. This will be my first year doing an archery hunt in Utah, and since this will be my first Utah archery hunt it is a concern to me if I am in a situation where I need to make a 50-60 yard shot under similar weather conditions that my arrow is not going to fly how I need it to. Thanks for your help in advance


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

There is no reason the weather would affect it that drastically. I would say you have an issue that needs to be addressed


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't know where you are at but if you are close I would be happy to help.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Maybe go back to 20 and 30 yards and shoot, you may need to calibrate those pins so the others will adjust. -Ov-


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

I live in Roosevelt. And I know that the weather shouldn't affect it too much, but like I said before, my cousin experienced the same thing, where as the night before he was shooting at 70 yards with no problems. It is just too coincidental that both of us was experiencing the same problem, and yet when we were shooting at 40 yards we were fine. And I did go back to 30 yards and it was a little low but not much. I adjusted, stepped back to 60, shot two arrows and they both were short. I haven't gone out shooting today yet, I had to work, so I don't know if anything has changed yet. I will go out and shoot this afternoon when I get home. I am just hoping that somebody has experienced something similar.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Weather wont affect athing that bad unless its wind.

Grouping low but was good hours or days before is either you, your sight, d-loop moved, peep moved, rest moved.

Todays crappyist strings are so good they wont even affect it like that.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

What SW said. So unless you can identify another variable besides weather, double-check your tuning. If your arrows are still flying right, then re-set your pins and don't worry about it.

Just remember, the more arrows you shoot in a single session, the worse your accuracy becomes. And since you only get one shot when the time comes, it's all about your first arrow.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

If you have never shot that distance how do you know your pin was in the right spot anyway?


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you sure of the distances? Maybe you were off a little bit?


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mtnrunner I have the trophy ridge react sight, so you only adjust your 20 and 30 yard pin. And I did range the target several times just to make sure. Also you guys are forgetting one thing, my cousin was experiencing the same thing. I doubt that both of our sights were off. I have tried researching this and have read of some guys that see a different in arrow flight going into a place where there is more humidity.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Well if you only sighted in your 20 and 30 with that sight if you're half-inch off at 30 you're going to be way off with your 60 and you wouldn't even know it. The gap between 20 and 30 with bows these days is very little. If it was me I would sight your 20 yard pin and your 60 yard. And then go back through and verify the others


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

I basically do the same thing with my single pin site if I only sight in20 and 30 and use those marks to build my sight tape my longer ranges are much farther off. But if I sight my 20 and 60 everything seems to fall into place much better.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

dont trust what they say with your pins. if they tell you. you only need to sight your 20-30 in and the rest comes in right.nooooooooooo dont trust that. adjust those pins if your other pins are hitting ok. I have never had that problem with even shooting in rain and then really hot weather. I say have everything rechecked peep,nock point and so on. Your dont know how your cousin is holding or pulling or so on that could be happening. It a ****ty time to find this problem out.Only two weeks away. better get in to a shop and have everything checked out. good luck.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Not the weather. Either your pins are off, or your string has gotten streched out.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

The trophy ridge sight moves your 40,50,& 60 yard pin automatically as you adjust your 30 yard pin. I have never had a problem with it. My bow is brand new, so I doubt it is the strings. I will go and shoot my bow later this afternoon so I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the HHA Single pin sight and they have you sight it in at 20 and 60 yards then you choose the sticker that fits the pull of the bow. I feel like a 20 and 30 yard sight in is too close and won't get you super accurate results at longer distances.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

If you watch their video on their website it actually recommends that you do it at 20 and 50 or 20 and 60


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Shorten up on your shooting..I know there are guys out there that can shoot a fly off a Mules A--. at 140yards But WHY risk the shot? The object is to see how close you can get. Not how far. 51 years of hunting .. longest harvest with a compound 39 yards. my close shot bout 12 feet wit a recurve.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If it was happening to BOTH shooters, _then your distance was wrong_. Check your range finder. Heck, throw the range finder away, and figure out how to estimate distances, then shoot from there. Then, throw your site away and shoot "open" sites.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its your sight!
You cant sight in at 20 and 30 and get marks worth a crap at 60. It just doesnt work that way if your inconsistant in form without fudging the sight. 

With that sight fudge your 20 so its close fudge your thirty so its close then check 60. If sixty is off low move your 30 pin down a schosh. You may be a touch high at thirty "inch" but out to sixty you will be on.

crap input in results in crap out put out. So the better more consistant shooter you are the the beter your marks will be. When I make a sight tape I set my peep height for the mean distance of my average shot I think ill have in a hunting situation. My peep is set at 40 yards. I then shoot 30 and 60 for marks. Print a tape sight in at 40 and set my indicator pin at 40. Should already be close. I then check 20 and 80. If im off I adjust my speed of the tape up or down accordingly and do it again. I do this until everything falls into place. Since I shoot decent I get decent results. 

Remember longer shots will affect peep height, draw lengths ect. If your long in draw you will suck at longer distanses.


----------



## MtnRunner (Oct 21, 2013)

Swbuckmaster nailed it.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Spine location on your arrows also will make a difference coming out of a Spyder. Plus, they have a very short brace height so they are very unforgiving if you are torquing your bow even a tiny bit forward at the shot.

If you feel your spine is good, your form is solid, and your bow is tuned spot on....try this:

2 shots at 20

2 shots at 60

2 shots at 40

2 shots at 50

2 shots at 30

2 shots at 20

rest at least 1/2 hour before shooting again. If you're trying to build up strength and endurance, excersizes other than shooting are your best bet to avoid fostering or developing "bad habits" by doing the same thing by shooting. Fatigue isn't your friend when shooting and you aren't going to shoot more than a couple times in a couple minutes anyway. 

SW did nail the other issue I'm guessing it might be. I use a graph to calibrate new site pins and its mathematically perfect on paper but real world stupid when setting up a site. I always have to adjust my 50 and 60. I don't think that React site is infallible. Trust your shooting over their marketing!! Good luck on your first hunt!


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

I have had a loose sight that would slide while practicing. I have also heard of people getting their sights confused and sighting the 60 pin at 20 yards (moving the housing). Then you shoot in the dirt when you use your 20 pin at 60 yards (thinking its the 60 yard pin). I happens.

My brother-in-law shoots much more than I do. One time he sent his expensive arrow+broadhead into the airborn abyss by mistakenly using his 60 pin at 20 yards. Easy enough error.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

was there any wind at all? a good 10-15mph head wind can sink an arrow as you've described. it would account for both your bows shooting the same and much more likely than humidity. 

it all depends on your setup but most of mine begin to land short at 40 yards with any frontal wind over 5 mph.


----------

